# Just off (& on) the motorway



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

For those of you out there who travel about our wonderful country of ours.
But regret the high prices on Service Areas try this site it gives details of refreshment and fuel stops within 5 minutes of motorway junctions.
http://www.5minutesaway.co.uk


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

That's very handy. Ta


----------

